# Lmr



## holdren11 (Jun 28, 2014)

Solid day Saturday on lmr. Lots of people but still managed about 15. Threw every sit in the box and didn't get anything over 1lb. Any recommendations??


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Concentrate on bedding areas , can be large rocks, logs or behind gravel bars and islands that will break the current near deeper water. As clear as the river is at this time I wouldn't be surprised to see fish or at least the beds.
A crawfish or leach pattern dropped on the bed will normally draw a strike or a buzzbait can cover a Ton of real estate if your fishing blind 
I normally won't disturb fish on a nest but there's no rules against it.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## holdren11 (Jun 28, 2014)

garhtr said:


> Concentrate on bedding areas , can be large rocks, logs or behind gravel bars and islands that will break the current near deeper water. As clear as the river is at this time I wouldn't be surprised to see fish or at least the beds.
> A crawfish or leach pattern dropped on the bed will normally draw a strike or a buzzbait can cover a Ton of real estate if your fishing blind
> I normally won't disturb fish on a nest but there's no rules against it.
> Good luck and Good fishing !



Thanks for the reply! One last question. What type of current should I concentrate on?? Didn't seem to be many fish at all in the fast stuff and I would doubt they would span their.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

holdren11 said:


> Thanks for the reply! One last question. What type of current should I concentrate on?? Didn't seem to be many fish at all in the fast stuff and I would doubt they would span their.


Don’t focus on the current… Focus on the slack water next to the current


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I would start in( around) slower to mod current, IMO fish won't be in faster water until summer temps really start to lift water temps higher.
Every bed I've ever seen has something to protect it from a high water event, a log, pile of rocks, an island, single large boulder or a submerged gravel hump and it will be on gravel or smaller rock, at least in rivers I fish.
The female fish probably won't (normally) stay in the bedding area long and will move to deeper spots near by with some current.
I dont fish for Smallys tooo much any more so take my info with a "grain of salt". There are a lot of much more knowledgeable fishermen on this forum and I hope you get more and better info than I can supply.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Sunday saw far less people due to Mothers Day. I had a ton of strikes on topwater. The key was current breaks and casting on the other side of tree lay downs. The thicker the timber, the better chance of getting bit. In 2 hours I Only caught 4 but had about 10 blowups , which excite me all the same.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

ARNfishin said:


> Sunday saw far less people due to Mothers Day. I had a ton of strikes on topwater. The key was current breaks and casting on the other side of tree lay downs. The thicker the timber, the better chance of getting bit. In 2 hours I Only caught 4 but had about 10 blowups , which excite me all the same.


What top water did you employ? Popper, walk the dog, buzz bait? Curious if they’re in the chasing mood or not.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Plopper. They usually hit it within 2 seconds of it hitting the water. Couple feet off the bank, behind a lay down in slack water pockets next to faster moving water. Stretches of water where the whole river is slow didn't produce a bite


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Question for lmr guys, A few weeks ago i was out that way fishing Cowan, and stopped at Morgans canoe rental by fort ancient, they had a large warning sign at the launch for dangerous fallen trees, does anyone know if they have been cleared? the lmr is still on my want to fish list, and am planning on taking the yak down.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I seriously doubt it… There is really no governing body that is going to take the time to clear those trees, so they just post a warning sign… Just wear your PFD, be safe, and bring a buddy


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> Question for lmr guys, A


 Imo - when the river is at flshable levels those trees won't be any danger, I always thought those warnings were mostly for kayakers running the river at higher levels and CYA for the canoe liverys.
I've never had any trouble when the river is near normal levels.
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

Those are warning signs like warnings to not put a plastic bag over your head. River and tributaries really can fluctuate from spring storms or summer for that matter. It's nice to let people unfamiliar with area waters to heed warning. 9 left said it correctly about wearing your pfd and taking along a buddy. I see so many people not wearing one. Even on flat water you should have one on. River is a no brainer. I've known or talked to so many people who say they are lucky to be alive today for a near miss when they were younger. Growing up near that river I know people to this day who are deathly afraid of water from almost drowning in it. I drove my truck thru Todd's Fork creek on a bet from my friend 20 years ago. It was at a trickle if that, not even over the tires and trucks were much smaller then. Got stuck trying to go up the other side of the bank. We laughed had a few beverages and noticed an approaching storm. 15 minutes later the water rose 2-3 feet. It was funny at the time. It was so far from a paved road it couldn't be towed out. Came back the next day to a crowd to tow it out. I was very lucky the engine was up out of the water. It started, coughed water up out of the tail pipe and I drove it home. But yes, that was just a creek. A river is nothing to mess with. I wear my pfd on any body of water. They may be hot or uncomfortable at times but I don't want to struggle if I go in anywhere. I tell anyone I meet or am out with. No different than wearing your seatbelt on the road. As always the dude abides.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

That being said, how many people practice flipping their kayak? That's I my agenda today before I fish. You never know how it feels until you do with full geared up boat. Call me silly but I like to be prepared for the unexpected. Especially hitting cooler waters in the spring.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, and I do wear a auto/manual pdf when ever I am on my kayak, too many people take water for granted, and it deserves all the respect in the world. Me and friends used to raft the Gulley river in West Virginia every fall when they lowered the lake, big time fun but dangerous too, we went for several years but the last time we capsized in a hydraulic that spit us out 30 to 50 yards down stream (not fun), I've done a lot of dangerous stuff in my life, racing and motorcycles but that was the closest to death I had encountered, so when I attempt going to new waters I try to be prepared as much as possible.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

What is a LMR?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> What is a LMR?


Is that supposed to be a joke stinky?


Little
Miami
River


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought the Little Miami was closed to fishing this year.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

If you really want to catch bigger smallmouth out of the LMR there are a few things that might help you...
#1 go south young man. Above Oregonia the Little Miami all the way to the headwaters runs mostly thru land that has been bulldozed by the glaciers. Gravel and sandy riffles and much smaller rocks (and a much smaller river) than below Oregonia. When the glaciers melted they cut the gorge that runs from the Oregonia area all the way down to roughly Milford. This stretch of the LMR holds more big fish by far than the rest of the river.
#2 there are exceptions, it is fishing after all. If you must fish outside of this area and want to catch bigger fish you must really concentrate on finding and fishing areas that have reduced fishing pressure. It takes probably a decade for a fish to reach 19 inches
#3 Fish things that swim. I don't care if a tube or a jig and pig catch all kinds of big fish on the New River or the Susquehanna or St Clair or wherever. Find me photos of three fish over twenty inches caught on a tube out of the LITTLE MIAMI RIVER. You can't do it. The world record smallmouth was caught on a 600 series pearl Bomber, that doesn't make it a good lure on the Little Miami. Every river has it's own quirks and it's own particular food chain and big smallmouth in the LMR eat things like shiners. Little bass in the LMR eat crayfish. If I fished one of the tribs that has a gigantic crayfish population I might change my tune. Throw a zara spook, a buzzbait, a swimbait, a grub, a willowleaf spinnerbait, things that swim.
#4 best fish takes the best spot. Concentrate on the very best seams and current breaks in the section of river you fish. Or the very best gravel banks early and late in the day with a topwater like a buzzbait.
#5 the LMR can get very clear and very hard to fish. When it is gin clear throw some six pound test. Big fish are smarter than little fish.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Steve, your summary of where and what it takes to catch larger smb on the Little Miami River is appreciated (it saved me from reading all your books again) and now is actually printed off and highlighted for future reference. I didn't realize the food chain for bigger smallies was that much different then the Gmr or the Whitewater, I have done well throwing say tubes and neds rig on the Whitewater and also Wooleybuggers on the Gmr in fall, but I will change up my arsenal for the Lmr. Ps if anyone needs a float partner this summer for the above mention stretch (Oregonia- Milford) I can transport 2+ yaks or even more with a 16ft trailer?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone seen what the river looks like around Caesar creek down to Kings mill? Milford is up and muddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

was just there today Brad… LMR near Caesar’s Creek, in my opinion, looks decent and fishable ... water is slightly murky… But definitely not muddy and there’s probably at least a foot of visibility ...To put it more simply, I would not be afraid to throw a white weightless plastic jerk bait such as a fluke or a C shad


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup i concur we crossed coming home from hammering crappies at Cc this morning. At least a foot of visibility and some murkiness but normal flow and id certainly hit it if you get the chance


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

So.....does the LMR clear up faster than the GMR? Haven't fished it but want to.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Lmr is in great shape today n the fishing was pretty good a.m.
It looked clearer below the confluence of EFork but very fishable above.
Rain in the forecast? Won't take a lot to mess things up .
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I need to quit reading this stuff while I am hopelessly stuck at work


garhtr said:


> Lmr is in great shape today n the fishing was pretty good a.m.
> It looked clearer below the confluence of EFork but very fishable above.
> Rain in the forecast? Won't take a lot to mess things up .
> Good luck and good fishing !


Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Looking out my window from my office, kayak is on top of the car - just changed into my feeshin outfit - LMR is minutes away - go time!


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

BMagill said:


> Looking out my window from my office, kayak is on top of the car - just changed into my feeshin outfit - LMR is minutes away - go time!


STOP please stop


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

In the lower section there's a ton of small fry and I've done well downsizing my offerings ,still finding small pockets of Wbss and lots of small hybrids mixed in with some small sauger and a ton of gar. They're easy to locate, you'll see them popping the schools of small bait fish.
Very few crappie and Oddly I can't find any big concentrations of skipjack, which is what I've been impatiently waiting and searching for, hopefully as the water clears the skippys will move in.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

garhtr said:


> In the lower section there's a ton of small fry and I've done well downsizing my offerings ,still finding small pockets of Wbss and lots of small hybrids mixed in with some small sauger and a ton of gar. They're easy to locate, you'll see them popping the schools of small bait fish.
> Very few crappie and Oddly I can't find any big concentrations of skipjack, which is what I've been impatiently waiting and searching for, hopefully as the water clears the skippys will move in.
> Good luck and good fishing !


Shoulda read that before I went out, got the big skunk today. Actually as I left I realized there was some kind of large hatch today in Milford, my guess is they were keyed in on that. They certainly didn't want topwater or stickbaits.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Any updated conditions on the LMR? I was out there Monday and it was flowing pretty good. Was hoping it would go down, but I’m kinda doubting it


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Sunday was still up but fishable. I went after some catfish and got one nice one and then messed around throwing topwater for 15 minutes, missed one smallmouth. Hopefully this weekend will be prime.


----------

